# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Japrakë

## Fiori

Për 4-5 persona duhen:
Lakër 1kg, mish i grirë 200 gram ose një filxhan çaji, qepë 2 kokrra, oriz 2 filxhanë kafeje, kripë, piper.

Lakra e bardhë pastrohet nga gjethet e dëmtuara dhe kocani, vendoset në tenxhere me ujë të vluar dhe kripë dhe zihet për 7-10 minuta derisa të zbutet pak. Pastaj i kullohet uji, i hapen gjethet dhe kërcinjtë e fortë. Në fillim të gjethes vendoset mbushja e cila mund të përdoret me perime të ndryshme si karrota, qepë, selino të përziera me oriz gjysëm të zier ose me kimë të përzier me oriz. Dollmat palosen në formë rruli duke i futur anët nga brenda. Në një tenxhere të cekët ato vendosen në 2 shtresa u shtohet pak ujë dhe lihen në zjarr të avashtë për 30 minuta. 
Mbushja përgatitet me mish të grirë të pakaurdisur, duke e përzier me qepë të grira hollë, oriz gjysëm të zier, kripë dhe piper

----------


## Pellazgu

Ne i themi japrak mer ti, jo dollma. Pastaj, nuk i themi koçan por kërcell. Jo tenxhere por kusi. Ngadalë dhe jo avash. Bukur e ke shkruar aty, "kërcinjtë". Të lumtë.

----------


## ChuChu

me ka shku mendja per japrak me gjethe rrushi si ta bej e ku ti gjej gjethet

----------


## Fiori

Zakonisht fermat jane vetem dy ore ose dhe me pak larg qendrave te banuara...madje ka ferma te cilat gjate gjithe vitit jane hapur per bleres te thjeshte duke filluar nga fruta, perime te thjeshta deri ne produktet e bujqesise. 

Pra vetem bej nje xhiro me makine ne fermen me te afert, edhe trute te freskohen me ajer te paster dhe ku i dihet ndikon per mire edhe gjethet e rrushit i gjen dhe ben japrakun  :shkelje syri:

----------


## s0ni

Nuk e di po ketu ku jam une nuk ka femra me rrush.  I blej gjethet e rrushit me kavanoz ne nje dyqan arab.

----------


## tiziana

Edhe sikur te gjeni ferma me rrush gjetheve tani iu ka ikur koha sepse duhet te mblidhen kur jane te njoma rreth muajit maj e jo me vone.Kete e di mire se e kam hardhine tek oborri i shtepise dhe e beje japrakun gjithmone ne ata periudhe.Prandaj perdorni ato qe shiten te dyqanet arabe vetem se s'eshte e njejta gje s'e i kam provuar.

----------


## Letersia 76

HAJDE ketej o pinkie te jap une gjethe rrushi sa te duash ok....a ti me e bo jabrakun se mua me ka pas mesuar gjyshja me e bo ,po kam harruar ......do kisha deshire te haja japrak .......me ka cu mendja per ............

----------


## s0ni

Letersia s'dashke gje hic....
Pinkie, ti gjen letersia gjethet vetem gatuaje japrakun per te..haha
Letersia mos harro te leshe japrak edhe per te tjeret, se jemi gati ne.
Ketu ku jam une Pinkie, jo qe ferma me rrush nuk ka po as peme te tjera me fruta nuk gjihen.

----------

